# Glock 23 PST?



## livefree (Jan 16, 2013)

What is the difference between a Glock 23 PST and a normal Glock 23? I'm looking to buy one online
and all it say is Glock 23 40 S&W PST. Is it the same as a Gen 3?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

It appears that the PST has Ameriglo Cap night sights rather than the standard Glock sights.

AmeriGlo Weapon Sights | CAP


----------



## livefree (Jan 16, 2013)

yea it does have Ameriglo sights. So PST doesnt really mean anything? and do you know if its a
Gen 3 or Gen 4? here is the link..

http://http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/411550618/GLOCK+23+40SW+PST+13RD+AMERIGLO


----------



## livefree (Jan 16, 2013)

http://http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/411550618/GLOCK+23+40SW+PST+13RD+AMERIGLO


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

It's a gen4.


----------



## livefree (Jan 16, 2013)

@SouthernBoy you sure its a gen 4? the grips
look like its a gen 3


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

livefree said:


> @SouthernBoy you sure its a gen 4? the grips
> look like its a gen 3


I saw that and that is the one thing that gave me pause. And I stand corrected for what I used as the criteria for my statement. I was looking at the magazine release closure on the right side of the frame as shown. It is larger than I thought was the case with gen3's. But I was wrong. All of my Glocks are gen3's which means my primary carry G23 is a gen3. I just now checked it and it looks the same as what is pictured in the link.

So I must retract my statement and apologize for my error.


----------

